# North Cape May



## Darren (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello,
I am new to the Cape May area. My relatives recently moved to North Cape May and I am looking for some advice. They live about 1 mile from the ferry. Any advice on some decent surf or jetti locations (bay or ocean) would be great! Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Darren*

Welcome to the family. There are great spots around you. The ferry side jetty at Douglass Park is a good spot at high tide for weakies. White 1/4 oz buck tail and a purple worm with a pink or orange fire tail will produce fish. Over on the other jetty which is Higbee's Beach you will want to float blood worms. The two jetties on either side of Harpoon Henry's are good also but ONLY at high tide. There are othe good spots to. I don't lnow how familiar you are with the area. If you have any other questions just give me a shout.


----------



## Darren (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the info!...I am heading down this weekend so I will start there. I am learning the area, but my father-in-law knows it well so he should be able to get me around. If you have any other spots I will find them... Thanks again....Darren


----------



## Darren (Jul 17, 2006)

*Hi Ruddedog*

What bait shop would you recommend? I am on Holmes street.

Thank,
Darren


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bait shops*

Rodia's Bait & Tackle rt47 in Rio Grande next to Dunkin Donuts. (Go here first).

Budd's Bait & Tackle Fulling Mill Road in the Villas. 

Hand's Too in Cold spring just before the Route 109 Bridge going into Cape May.

Jim's Bait & Tackle just over the Rout 109 bridge in Cape May.


----------

